# fehlermeldung



## stetabar (20. Feb 2005)

```
java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: com.mysql.jdbc.Driver
        at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader.findClass(AppletClassLoader.java:162)
        at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(ClassLoader.java:289)
        at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader.loadClass(AppletClassLoader.java:123)
        at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(ClassLoader.java:235)
        at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClassInternal(ClassLoader.java:302)
        at java.lang.Class.forName0(Native Method)
        at java.lang.Class.forName(Class.java:141)
        at Mysql.initDB(Mysql.java:33)
        at Mysql.<init>(Mysql.java:20)
        at Hintergrund.actionPerformed(Hintergrund.java:172)
        at javax.swing.AbstractButton.fireActionPerformed(AbstractButton.java:1786)
        at javax.swing.AbstractButton$ForwardActionEvents.actionPerformed(AbstractButton.java:1839)
        at javax.swing.DefaultButtonModel.fireActionPerformed(DefaultButtonModel.java:420)
        at javax.swing.DefaultButtonModel.setPressed(DefaultButtonModel.java:258)
        at javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicButtonListener.mouseReleased(BasicButtonListener.java:245)
        at java.awt.Component.processMouseEvent(Component.java:5100)
        at java.awt.Component.processEvent(Component.java:4897)
        at java.awt.Container.processEvent(Container.java:1569)
        at java.awt.Component.dispatchEventImpl(Component.java:3615)
        at java.awt.Container.dispatchEventImpl(Container.java:1627)
        at java.awt.Component.dispatchEvent(Component.java:3477)
        at java.awt.LightweightDispatcher.retargetMouseEvent(Container.java:3483)
        at java.awt.LightweightDispatcher.processMouseEvent(Container.java:3198)

        at java.awt.LightweightDispatcher.dispatchEvent(Container.java:3128)
        at java.awt.Container.dispatchEventImpl(Container.java:1613)
        at java.awt.Component.dispatchEvent(Component.java:3477)
        at java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEvent(EventQueue.java:456)
        at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpOneEventForHierarchy(EventDispatchThread.java:201)
        at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForHierarchy(EventDispatchThread.java:151)
        at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(EventDispatchThread.java:145)

        at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(EventDispatchThread.java:137)

        at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.run(EventDispatchThread.java:100)
Caused by: java.io.FileNotFoundException: C:\prog\com\mysql\jdbc\Driver.class (Das System kann den angegebenen Pfad nicht finden)
        at java.io.FileInputStream.open(Native Method)
        at java.io.FileInputStream.<init>(FileInputStream.java:106)
        at java.io.FileInputStream.<init>(FileInputStream.java:66)
        at sun.net.www.protocol.file.FileURLConnection.connect(FileURLConnection.java:69)
        at sun.net.www.protocol.file.FileURLConnection.getInputStream(FileURLConnection.java:156)
        at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader.getBytes(AppletClassLoader.java:274)
        at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader.access$100(AppletClassLoader.java:43)
        at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader$1.run(AppletClassLoader.java:152)
        at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
        at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader.findClass(AppletClassLoader.java:149)
        ... 31 more
```

das passiert, wenn ich aus meinem applet die mysqlverbindung herstellen möchte (seperate klasse "mysql.class")...
jemand ne idee, was das is, bzw was ich dagegen unternehmen kann?
wenn ich die mainfunktion in der mysql.class lasse, funktioniert diese einbandfrei.
nur wenn ich die mainfunktion rauslasse und sie aus dem applet heraus starte passiert das...


----------



## dotlens (21. Feb 2005)

FileNotfound Exception sagt ja eigentlich alles aus. Irgend ein File wird nicht gefunden.
Was heisst main funktion auslasse? poste mal die main funktion und zeige was du meinst....
*nach applets verschieb*


----------



## foobar (21. Feb 2005)

Ist das Treiber-Jar über den Classpath erreichbar?


----------



## stetabar (21. Feb 2005)

hab die letzte nacht durchgemacht und das problem gelöst...
war über classpath erreichbar und auch die einträge inner policy waren vorhanden...

die fehlermeldungen haben sich immer wieder verändert, aber kann im endeffekt waren es 2-3 kleinigkeiten, die so einen rattenschwanz hinter sich her zogen...

trotzdem danke!


----------

